# Possible to have two jobs simultaneously with EU Blue Card / highly qualified 'Talent Passport'



## Moving2France (1 mo ago)

Hi,

I am from a non-EU country and have recently received two job offers from French companies in similar (but not identical) industries. They are both CDI/permanent contracts. One is a largely remote job for a French company, the other job is face to face. The remote job contract does not specify the working hours and it is flexible in this regard.

I was considering doing both jobs at the same time.....however I wondered if this would be possible?

Would the French government have an issue with me having two jobs but only using one to apply for the Talent Passport? Would it cause issues with the tax office? Would one employer be notified about the other job that I have through the amount of tax deductions I pay that employer, or through some other means (not that it should be an issue, in theory at least)?

I cannot find any information about restrictions (e.g. that I can only take one job while in France)

Also, I assume the fact that one of the jobs is specified as remote (with some office visits involved occasionally) will not be an issue for the visa application process?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

This came up in my ofii civics class, as an issue for rules around work hours and overtime. You can’t work more than 48 hours a week, effectively, and your employers will have some liability there in terms of how you are paid for the over 35 (i think) hours. More here: Comment cumuler deux emplois et quelles sont les conditions légales ?


----------



## Moving2France (1 mo ago)

Thanks for your help, that makes sense. I will just accept the one job then.


----------

